# Rips - no labels, plain white box ?



## ripped_one (Jan 3, 2013)

One of my kits came in a white box with no labels and in a plain white box.  They do have blue tops with a DNA symbol on top just like the others  though.

Anyone else come across this?

I think I remember seeing a thread where this was how they shipped them from the factory and retailers labeled them and out them in the proper packaging, but I wanted to confirm since it was a while back.


----------



## ripped_one (Jan 3, 2013)

and damn not being able to edit those typos...


----------



## SAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Chances are the boxes and labels were shipped separate, and the guy who mailed them to you put them in a generic box with no labels to save time.


----------



## DF (Jan 3, 2013)

What SAD said.  Your fine brother.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 3, 2013)

SAD said:


> Chances are the boxes and labels were shipped separate, and the guy who mailed them to you put them in a generic box with no labels to save time.



X2X

imagine if they went together and they opened it........not good.


95% of the time they go seperate.  enjoy


----------



## grind4it (Jan 3, 2013)

I've got them both ways. The majority of the time they come white boxed.


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 3, 2013)

I prefer them without labels in plain boxes... way less sketchy to throw away plain unlabeled vials in case someone goes through your trash, same goes for the boxes. They do ship from the factory seperate, if they come with the labels and in the boxes its because whoever you got them from put them on.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 3, 2013)

Same here, your fine


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd take a white box, a black box I'd 
Take no box at all cuz mine are way
Late. But yeah as long as you got the
Logo on the caps bro you're good to go.


----------



## ripped_one (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks guys...


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 4, 2013)

Smart International and real GH like Rip's and Hyge's are always shipped that way you should be getting a 2nd pack with the boxes and labels soon.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ive got about 50 boxes and 50 labels if you want


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 4, 2013)

Is it a bad thing if the labels are already on?


----------



## g0re (Jan 4, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Is it a bad thing if the labels are already on?



Not necessarily. Just means who ever put the labels on.


----------

